# Soulsong



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Soulsong #257 - You CAN Get There from Here Panic attacks. Anxiety attacks. Bouts of low self-esteem, self-disparagement, and guilt. If I sometimes feel helpless in the grip of painful thoughts and emotions, I can assure myself there IS a way out. Bouts of emotional upheaval are like anything else that I don't want: the secret to moving beyond them is to minimize the attention I give them and increase the attention I give to their opposite. In the throes of a negative, perhaps inexplicable, emotional state, I can tell myself: "This too shall pass," "I survived this before, and I'll survive it now," "I'm an eternal being and this is a drop-in-the-bucket of my overall experience," "This helps me appreciate all the times I'm NOT in this state-of-mind," and "I'm happy to have this human experience even WITH these emotional bumps in the road." As I stop making negative emotional states a huge deal, they WILL start to shrink. And I'll speed the process by giving increased attention to the times I feel emotionally good or at least neutral. With gratitude I then affirm, "Yes, I want more of THIS!" "It feels so good to feel good!" and "I'm going in an upward direction." More attention to what I want more of. Less attention to what I want less of. Lousy grammar, but it will take me anywhere, ANYWHERE, I want to go. ***To subscribe (free): soulsongkaren###bellsouth.net


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i get real bad panic attacks i hate them, and dont really understand why im getting them


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Joolie,Me too. I guess its all part of the IBS. It really does suck.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i think anxiety attacks are something most of us get. i know i do especially on the bus ride to uni... 45minutes no toilet, does wonders for your imagination... something you get meds for or learn to ignore the best ways you can... its a nasty one though... nagging voices in your mind are the hardest to stop


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you for this thread. I have been having inexplicable anxiety and panic attacks first thing in the morning. In the afternoon they seem to vanish. Yet I am certain that it is a vicious circle that damages both my mind and body, regardless of which one of them started it! They do scare me (scared of being scared for no obvious reason...). I breath deeply and take a long walk or ride my bike. Exercise seems to help. Yet I did contact my doctor, and he is prescribing an anti-anxiety drug for me, since I am going to have a hard time recovering from a recent IBS-D flare-up if my mind/body is always in turmoil like this. I feel like something horrible is coming or that I made a huge commitment and did not keep it, like that classic dream where you are in school and realize you forgot a class and today is the semester test! Life is NOT as easy as it seems on youth oriented network TV, where everyone is a Paris Hilton clone, healthy and vain and silly. Life is a challenge.Sometimes we just are not aware how stressed we are. I remember one day at work I felt incredibly calm and peaceful, even with all the same stresses I normally have. I marvelled at this and wondered if I had turned a corner in a spiritual sense. Well, then I remembered that I had taken a cold medication that morning and so my "enlightened detachment" was probably due to the chemicals in the decongestant! Hmmm...I was tempted to use it as a sedative on bad days!!


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Healthwise,Your welcome! Sorry I didn't respond to you earlier. My title was changed and moved and I didn't know about it. I am glad you had the opportunity to read this. I hope it helps you. I feel that the anxiety is worse than the rest of my IBS symptoms. Wishing you the very best.Thanks to all who responded to this.


----------

